# Laminate Flooring On Walls (Bathroom)



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Properly vented, there's not much reason for a bathroom to be any more humid than your other rooms. But lots of people fail to properly vent the space, thus the humidity issues. One sure way to make sure the fan runs is to connect it to the same switch as the light (assuming it's not a dimmer, of course). But that's potentially problematic in that you want the fan to stay running for a while after you're done, to thoroughly vent the space. Lutron makes a handy combo timer/dimmer switch that's good for this.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bad idea. Wasn't intended for walls. It will buckle.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Toilet Bowl said:


> How does this work? I've searched endlessly only to find a couple sites saying they are to be attached with nails, right against the wall. But what about the expansion of the wood? I'm especially concerned because it's in a bathroom.
> 
> I'm looking to do something similar to the below picture in my bathroom as a feature wall
> 
> Should I look for some type of paneling and cut it myself instead of laminate floors?


I don't think that's laminate in that photo.
There right laminate will not work as it is a floating floor.
The only thing I can think of is if you insist on using laminate like this is to keep a space between the plank and liquid nail them to the wall, but may and I mean may not work.


----------



## Toilet Bowl (May 18, 2012)

thanks for the clarification. I definitely wont be using laminate

but how would I achieve something like this?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

That certainly doesn't look like laminate. Suppose it could be engineered.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A prefinished engineered floor would work.
Since your putting it on a wall you could go with the thinner material since it will never need to be refinished like a floor would.


----------

